# Itunes et mes App de l'Iphone



## kayak (15 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon Mac a procéder à la mise à jour d'Itunes 12.7 et voilà que je découvre que cette nouvelle version ne gère plus les App de mon iPhone. 
Maintenant, il faut passer par Apple Store sur l'Iphone pour recharger une App. Outre que ce n'est pas très pratique pour la gestion des App cela me pose un problème car je n'ai pas trouvé comment charger les fichiers qui vont avec certaines App notamment FileMaster.
Quelqu'un a-t-il un tuyau ?
Au plaisir de vous lire.


----------



## les_innommables66 (15 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Dans iTunes, une fois ton iBidule connecté, tu as une ligne « partage de fichiers » (au lieu de Apps)

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2017)

Tu peux aussi essayer de revenir à la 12.6 en mettant un peu les mains dans le cambouis


----------



## kayak (16 Septembre 2017)

Effectivement, je viens de découvrir Partage de fichier.
Je n'y avais pas prêté attention.
Revenir à la précédente version, c'est reculer pour mieux sauter ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Patouvy (5 Octobre 2017)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans iTunes, une fois ton iBidule connecté, tu as une ligne « partage de fichiers » (au lieu de Apps)
> 
> ...


une fois dans partage de fichiers comment je fais pour trouver mes applis ou mes sonneries si je veux en ajouter ou en supprimer ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (5 Octobre 2017)

Patouvy a dit:


> une fois dans partage de fichiers comment je fais pour trouver mes applis ou mes sonneries si je veux en ajouter ou en supprimer ?



Bonjour,

Pour le partage de fichiers, tu accèdes à une fenêtre où tu vois les apps concernées ; 









tu sélectionnes une app et tu as ensuite accès aux documents. ATTENTION : si tu as beaucoup d'apps, il faut que fasses "remonter" la fenêtre pour faire apparaître les boutons "Ajouter" et "Enregistrer sous"






Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2017)

Pour les sonneries, il faut prendre le fichier dans le Finder du Mac et le glisser à la souris vers la colonne gauche d'iTunes dans la zone "sur mon appareil"


----------

